
How to Build a Website with Go and API-First CMS Gentics Mesh - g-mesh
http://getmesh.io/Blog/How+to+build+a+website+with+Go+and+API-first+CMS+Gentics+Mesh
======
anngrant
I'm a total novice to web design, but I really want to build a website for my
training and nutrition consulting business. Based on this review
[http://www.webbuildersguide.com/website-builders-
reviews/wee...](http://www.webbuildersguide.com/website-builders-
reviews/weebly-review/) , I’m leaning towards Weebly. As far as I've got it,
Weebly is probably the easiest drag&drop website builder available in the
market nowadays.

------
samuel88
Go is a rising multi-purpose programming language, primarily used for server-
side applications because of its speed, concurrency and ease of use. It has a
built-in and production-ready template engine and a HTTP server, which makes
it an excellent choice for web applications.

